# GlaxoSmithKline/Adolor Halt Entereg Bowel Dysfunction Program



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

GlaxoSmithKline/Adolor Halt Entereg Bowel Dysfunction Program Due To Cardiovascular EventsApril 10, 2007 â€“ Top-line, 12-month Phase III safety data underscore CV concerns and raise new adverse event questions.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah almost make it:http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/898323...woes/index.html


----------

